# Where to free camp near new forest



## chezzer2012

Hi hope someone can help. I have promised my 14 year son that we will go camping in some woods near the new forest this weekend but he does not want to be on camp site as he is in Marine Cadets and wants us to camp rough!!! I have left it bit late and just checked and seems camping in the new forest is asking for trouble so can any one help as cant let him down Cheers


----------



## Bushtrekker

*Are you planning on using a vehicle and where are you based.*

If you can talk your son into a quiet site there are some good ones around the forest and also north near Marlborough in the Savernake Forest, although this weekend will be manic.  If I was going into the forest I would keep it very low key, use public transport to reach the ege of the forest and walk in, carrying as little as possible.  It's easy to get lost though, so unless you or your son have good map reading skills a site would be safer.
                                                                                                                                                                                   Cheers, John


----------



## Firefox

They are pretty strict on vehicles but take a rucksack and plastic sheet into a remote area on foot and you'll be fine. I have done it a few times in the New Forest and Epping Forest which are both quite hot on vehicles camping.


----------



## Bushtrekker

*I live on the edge of Cannock Chase*

All the signs on the car parks say is no tents and no caravans, but I don't own a caravan do I? .  Although technically you aren't allowed to camp in the forest. if you use common sense, carry out what you carry in and don't make it too obvious you are about you should be fine. Don't light a fire as it's dangerous and too obvious and bear in mind that cooking smells carry for miles down wind.  Your son will probably be happy to just be off the beaten track somewhere, but it's a good idea to get away from houses and car parks, or you'll get the local dog walkers round, or worse still doggers.


----------



## chezzer2012

*Beaches*



Bushtrekker said:


> All the signs on the car parks say is no tents and no caravans, but I don't own a caravan do I? .  Although technically you aren't allowed to camp in the forest. if you use common sense, carry out what you carry in and don't make it too obvious you are about you should be fine. Don't light a fire as it's dangerous and too obvious and bear in mind that cooking smells carry for miles down wind.  Your son will probably be happy to just be off the beaten track somewhere, but it's a good idea to get away from houses and car parks, or you'll get the local dog walkers round, or worse still doggers.



Thanks to everyone for quick response didnt expect that at all! Thinking maybe avoid New Forest this weekend as going to be very busy and staying in kent and wondering if there are any woods and beaches we can free camp. We do go to the warren in folkestone but would like to explore other areas in Kent where we can camp in a tent cheers


----------

